# Best 'Billy Budd' recording suggestion please.



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Will shortly be going to see Britten's 'Billy Budd' for the first time and would like to familiarise myself with the work beforehand.

So ... a simple request please - would you be able to recommend me what you think is/are the best recording(s) of this.

Thanks for reading - if I've posted this in the wrong forum, can you let me know please.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I would suggest the Britten conducts Britten cd, can't really beat hearing the composer conduct it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Much as I agree that the Britten recording is essential, my personal favourite is that by Richard Hickox. Splendid though the 1960s Decca sound was for Britten, the more recent Chandos recording is excellent and rather more atmospheric to my ears. Philip Langridge is superb as Captain Vere - more nuanced even than Peter Pears; John Tomlinson is almost the equal of Michael Langdon as Claggart, although the latter can't be surpassed for sheer "blackness" of tone; finally, Simon Keenlyside is the best Billy Budd on record, in my opinion. Aside from the principals, the "supporting cast" is even stronger for Hickox than for Britten on his recording, chorus and boy trebles included.

I wouldn't be without either, but the Hickox is firmly at the top of my list.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

[


> Simon Keenlyside is the best Billy Budd on record, in my opinion





> I wouldn't be without either, but the Hickox is firmly at the top of my list.


There you have it , all good things said.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone - Hickox on Chandos duly ordered. The Amazon UK reviews are also very solid.

Looking at other reviews, the Nagano on Erato also seems to be favourably viewed. Does anyone know that particular set?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

adriatikfan said:


> Looking at other reviews, the Nagano on Erato also seems to be favourably viewed. Does anyone know that particular set?


Yes. It's a bit of a curiosity in that it gives us the original four-act layout, with additional material that Britten later cut from his final (two-act) edition. Not that this necessarily detracts from it; on the contrary, it's a very fine recording on its own terms, with a strong (if not ideal) cast, and Nagano steering the ship admirably. It's also good to hear the deleted "Captain's Muster" scene which, although Britten professed not to like it (hence the cut), actually works rather well here.

So, in summary, Nagano's is an interesting and valuable set, even if it doesn't quite reach the heights of either Hickox's or Britten recordings of the definitive two-act version. Well worth hearing, certainly, but not as a first choice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know the Nagano set but I just finish the Hickox set and Keenlyside alone is worth having it.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Yes. It's a bit of a curiosity in that it gives us the original four-act layout, with additional material that Britten later cut from his final (two-act) edition. Not that this necessarily detracts from it; on the contrary, it's a very fine recording on its own terms, with a strong (if not ideal) cast, and Nagano steering the ship admirably. It's also good to hear the deleted "Captain's Muster" scene which, although Britten professed not to like it (hence the cut), actually works rather well here.
> 
> So, in summary, Nagano's is an interesting and valuable set, even if it doesn't quite reach the heights of either Hickox's or Britten recordings of the definitive two-act version. Well worth hearing, certainly, but not as a first choice.


Thankyou for that. There was a good price on a second-hand set on Amazon UK, so also now ordered.

Best Wishes,
David


----------

